# Wanting to teach in Thailand



## jenkinsc (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi all! I am a certified teacher finishing up my third year in the USA. I want to teach abroad. I do have misdemeanor arrests and a dui. No felonies, and the atests are over 13 years old. Will I be denied a work visa to come to Thailand? Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

jenkinsc said:


> Hi all! I am a certified teacher finishing up my third year in the USA. I want to teach abroad. I do have misdemeanor arrests and a dui. No felonies, and the atests are over 13 years old. Will I be denied a work visa to come to Thailand? Thank you in advance for your help!


After 13 years, you're going to be safe. I'm assuming it was some sort of drug arrest.

You'll have a much tougher obstacle to overcome in teaching in Thailand. The heavy competition for the few jobs. It's especially bad if you want to teach in the tourist areas - Bangkok, Phuket, Pattaya, Chang Mai. It seems everyone wants to teach in those areas. If the remote areas appeal to you, you'll have a better chance, but, there's less jobs in general.

If a teaching job in a foreign country appeals to you, there's got to be easier countries than Thailand to find them.

Good Luck.


----------

